# Firefox 1.0pr Web Browser



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The full 1.0pr version of the amazing, outstanding, superior, free (yes free) version of Mozilla's Firefox has been released. If you surf you got to give this program a try. I can honestly say since using it I run IE very little anymore and when I am forced to I feel awkward using it now. I won't go into all the virtues of Firefox, but I'll say give it a try, read up on it and decide for yourself. No more pop ups, you can block ads and it will import all your IE favorites for you.

*Firefox 1.0*


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Unfortunately, we run a MAC G4 at home... wife is a graphic artist and all. Under system requirements it doesn't show MAC as an option.

Wayne


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Wayne it should be an option.

Download Page

*MacOS X*
Double click the Firefox Compressed Disk Image to mount. Your browser may have already uncompressed the image and mounted it for you. Double click the Firefox Disk Image and drag the Firefox application onto your hard disk. Drag the icon to your Dock if you want it to appear there.

Download Mac Compressed Disk Image


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

We run Mozilla Firefox also and really love it! Especially the no pop ups. We have never been happy with IE and hubby will go on and on about the monopoly of Microsoft and how poor Windows is. One of his favorite moments was when the OS crashed during the Gates presentation! Even I had to laugh at that one! I do have to admit that we are running XP Pro right now though...


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

WooHoo,

I have been using it ever since I saw you mention it here. It is great. I now use it all the time except at work where we have some apps that require IE.

Thnaks for the recommendation to use it and the update post.

You the man.

Hope you guys have fun this weekend. I am jealous that I cannot be there.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Glad to help out. If you want a Spell Checker for Firefox you'll want to check out SpellBound note that Firefox does the right thing and blocks any programs attempting to install which prevents being hacked, you'll need add the site vita Tools/options/web features.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

IE has new upgrade that stops popups, keeps out hackers, and seems to work better.

I've been using it so long, I probably would never figure out something new. Sounds interesting though! Maybe I'll try it!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I still run IE. There are just too many sites that are IE-centric and are only tested with IE. But I don't have pop ups either. I use Proximotrin. It's free and goes a lot further than just eliminating pop ups. It also eliminates banner ads embedded in the web site. It would also work with FoxFire, tho. The guy that wrote Prox quit work on it a couple years ago, but that's ok. It is perfect as is and is totally customizable since he left the rules separate from the application. You can get it here http://www.proxomitron.info/files/ You want the N45J version. It's a pretty cool application.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I too have been using first Mozilla, then when I got the laptop, I moved up to Firefox. Now I guess I'm going to have to upgrade that. Just got the home network up and running tonight. It sure is nice being able to sit anywhere in the house and surf Outbackers.
















Tim


----------

